# Any one fitted swivel passenger seat fitting to fiat ducato



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all I was thinking of fitting a swivel passenger seat base to our fiat ducato MH, I was wondering if it was an easy job to do ?

Cheers Russ


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Russ it depends on the swivel but basically unbolt seat bolt on swivel then bolt on seat, nothing too complicated
terry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rusky

Back a while there was a thread with just what you need a video link to a "how to" video. It may not be the exact fitting but will give you something to think about :wink:

Dunworkin originally posted the link to the video. ( so thanks to him :wink: )

The thread is Here <<<

I have inserted the video below ...click twice on the play button :wink:

[video width=425 height=355:19f5e7d97e]http://www.youtube.com/v/Ace68J3oknM&hl=en[/video:19f5e7d97e]


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I fitted a swivel to the passenger seat on a 1999 Boxer and it was very straight forward. I bought it from Autocraft near Chesterfield.


----------

